# Boston Makeup Exam - June 6



## Gravis856 (May 17, 2007)

Hey everyone. I've been lurking for awhile and trying to research as much as possible. My questions here are just to clarify what I have researched.

I'm looking to take the June 6 makeup exam coming up, as I will be on leave during that time. Now, the 2007 Police Officer Exam - Residency Preference Claim Information for Military Personnel seems to say that "If you were on active duty during the entire 12-month period, (i.e. you entered service before May 19, 2006 & returned or are returning after May 19, 2007), if you entered from Town A and came back to Town A or B, you could claim residency of either town that you settle down in. My home of record is in Charlton, but when I ETS in 5 months, I will be moving to Boston to get an apartment. Can I claim Boston as residency, so taking the exam will be worthwhile?

Is there anything that I'm missing? I know its a competitive job market and I don't expect it to be handed to me. I'm just trying to best prepare myself by good research, so I can go into this the right way.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Change your home of record with your branch of the service. When you are going through the process of getting out you will provide the military with a separation address....If that address is in the City of Boston you will be granted residency by civil service. I went through this in 2005 and I know someone who went through the same think it late 2006 so I am pretty sure it has not changed. There is someone who works for civil service that handles all military matters so you might want to find out who that is and ask any additional questions....hope this helps and good luck.


----------

